# Mit Gummifisch auf die Ostsee.



## nikobellic1887 (4. September 2014)

Hey,

hab mal paar Fragen bezüglich Gummifischangeln vom Motorboot aus, da ich nächsten Freitag für 3 Tage dort einen Angelausflug machen werde.

Diese Angeltour werden wir dieses Jahr zum 3. Mal machen, die vergangen 2 Male hatte ich ausschließlich mit Pilker gefischt. Das war auch erfolgreich. Hatte entweder ein Makrelen/Heringsvorfach oder Twister vorgeschaltet. Mir ist damals aufgefallen, dass die meisten Dorsche immer auf die Twister gegangen sind, was mich auf die Idee bringt, einen richtigen Gummifisch vorzuschalten, dh einen Kingshad, oder NoActionShad, was auch immer, Hauptsache Gummi. Denkt ihr, das wird funktionieren, oder muss ich dann den Pilker weglassen & "nur" mit Gummi fischen, am 25g Kopf oder so, müsste reichen bei wenig Strömung.

Gibts durch den Köderwechsel dann auch andere Fischarten zu fangen? zb mehr Wittlinge oder Köhler;+(sollen ja im Kommen sei) oder eventuell auch ne MeFo oder was anderes?

Keine Ahnung obs im richtigen Bereich ist, Raubfische sinds aufjedenfall. Sonst einfach in den Meeresangelnbereich verschieben.

Freue mich über regen Austausch. Dankeschön #6


----------



## sevone (5. September 2014)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch auf die Ostsee.*

Du kannst wunderbar Dorsche und andere Meeresräuber mit dem Gummifisch beangeln. Je nachdem, wie tief Du fischt und wie stark die Drift ist, brauchst Du natürlich verschiedene Kopfgewichte. Bei 20 Metern und leichter Drift (bis ca. 0,5 km/h) reichen z.B. 40 Gramm bei einem schlanken 10cm Gummi wie einem 4 Inch Easy Shiner. Voraussetzung ist hier natürlich eine nicht zu dicke Schnur; mit normalem Hechtgeflecht um die 10 Kg Tragkraft bist Du in der Regel bestens ausgerüstet. Da Du vom kleinen Boot aus unterwegs bist, empfehle ich Dir, auch einen Driftsack mitzunehmen, um die Drift bei Bedarf etwas abzubremsen.


----------



## Justsu (5. September 2014)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch auf die Ostsee.*

Hi Niko,

Gummifisch vorschalten könnte gehen, weiss aber nicht, ob das so erfolgreich wäre, außerdem könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass ein größerer Gummifisch beim Pilken zu viel Wasserwiderstand hat und auch zu Verwicklungen führen könnte...

Ich fische mit Gummifischen auf Dorsch auch grundsätzlich anders als mit Pilker. Keine Pilkbewegungen, sondern runterlassen bis zum Grund, ein klein wenig anlupfen und mit minimalen Bewegungen hart am Grund in der Abdrift fischen. Wenn ein bisschen Welle ist, reicht die Bewegung des Bootes in der Regel aus. 

Wenn die Dorsche gerade auf Krabben aus sind, ist das eine super Methode und nach meiner Erfahrung fängt man hauptsächlich bessere Fische mit dem Gummifisch und so gut wie keine Schniepel, die doch mal gerne am Pilker hängen. 

Ich nutze ca. 12cm lange Gummifische in den Farben orange/schwarz, schwarz und Motoroil/glitter mit Köpfen von 20-60g je nach Drift.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## bastelberg (5. September 2014)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch auf die Ostsee.*

Hallo,
habe im Mai vom Kutter aus 4 Tg nur mit Gummi geangelt. Waren bessere Dorsche als mit Pilker. Hatte mir vorher Jigköpfe von 30-80 g besorgt und Gummifische Shaker 4,5" von Lunker City in rusty melon und atomic chiken, Fin S in green shad flash. Von Reins 6" Get Ringer (lief am besten) in miso shrimp und green pumpkin. Auch sehr gut sind Kopyto classik 4" in orange/schwarz glitter . Das alles bekommt man bequem bei Camo Tackle im I-net. Ich angel jetzt nur noch mit Gummi. Werde nächstes Jahr mal den neuen Grubster ausprobieren(L.C.)


----------



## nikobellic1887 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch auf die Ostsee.*



sevone schrieb:


> Da Du vom kleinen Boot aus unterwegs bist, empfehle ich Dir, auch einen Driftsack mitzunehmen, um die Drift bei Bedarf etwas abzubremsen.




Naja, "kleines" Motorboot eher nicht. Ist ne 15m Motoryacht.

Mhm, dann habe ich mir wohl zu leichte Jigköpfe besorgt. Glaub die hatten nur 25g, muss ich wohl nochmal nachrüsten. 

Aber danke für eure Antworten! 

Stieg denn bei einem von euch schonmal was anderes als Nen Dorsch auf Gummi ein? & zwar nicht als Zufallsfang, sondern häufiger?


----------



## Justsu (12. September 2014)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch auf die Ostsee.*

Also alles was ich außer Dorsch auf Gufi geafngen habe ist schon in die Kategorie "Zufallsfänge" einzuordnen... 
Darunter Seeskorpion, Köhler, Flunder, Franzosendorsch, Wittling, Rotbarsch... das meiste davon in Norwegen, aber alles regulär gebissen und nicht gerissen! Aber gerade in der Ostsee würde ich nicht davon ausgehen großartig was anderes als Dorsch zu fangen... höchstens vielleicht noch Köhler, die werden ja in den letzten Jahren dort häufiger gefangen, da muss der Köder aber vermutlich eher schneller und nicht so hart am Grund geführt werden...


----------

